# Purina ProPlan Sport Confusion



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would suggest the 30/20. The extra fat content helps with coat condition.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They only have the 30/20 one in Canada, so that's what I went to. Shala is also lean and fit. I feed the Sport in the summer when we are doing hunt training, dock diving, swimming everyday, etc etc. I switch her to Pro Plan Savour Adult Chicken and Rice in the winter as she isn't swimming. She's still super active, doing hunt, playing ball and hiking, but without the swimming, I feel like she doesn't need the added fat and protein. Her coat is better in the winter, but that could be because she isn't swimming in ponds and she has her fuller undercoat.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Given the cost of Pro Plan, I would not recommend it. Dr. Tim's, Annamaet, Eagle and Red Paw all make performance foods of dramatically better quality for the same or slightly higher cost.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Tagging along to hear others' thoughts - I've been thinking about switching to Abby to the Sport formula too. We're currently feeding Pro Plan Large Breed adult - she does very well on it, but with her activity level and spring/summer coming up, I think she might benefit from the added fat/protein.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Rob S. said:


> Given the cost of Pro Plan, I would not recommend it. Dr. Tim's, Annamaet, Eagle and Red Paw all make performance foods of dramatically better quality for the same or slightly higher cost.


It probably varies by region but around here all of those are substantially higher in price than Pro Plan. (on the order of 20 to 30 percent higher.)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Pro plan makes a salmon based sport variety, if you like the way he looks and feels on the Sensitive Skin and Stomach, that's what I would switch to. You may have to order it online, Petco often has free shipping, as do others. Amazon pretty much always has it for about $42 with free shipping.
When you switch to a Sport variety you generally cut the amount fed by 10-25%.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Dr. Tim's Pursuit is $1.50lb on Chewy. Annamaet locally is about the same, but more on Chewy.

PP Sport 28/18 is about $1.40lb including tax. PP Sport 30/20 is about $1.25lb including tax. Both locally.

Pro Plan does not stack up well against Dr. Tim's online price. 

Eagle is a bit less than Pro Plan locally.

I will spend the extra money to avoid all the corn, BHA/BHT and ethoxyquin.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

While I don't feed Pro Plan, I do feed a 30/20 sport formula food to my dogs. I have previously fed a 26/16, and I do think their coats are nicer and it's easier to keep weight on them with the 30/20.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Rob S. said:


> Dr. Tim's Pursuit is $1.50lb on Chewy. Annamaet locally is about the same, but more on Chewy.
> 
> PP Sport 28/18 is about $1.40lb including tax. PP Sport 30/20 is about $1.25lb including tax. Both locally.
> 
> ...


When I purchased Pro Plan Sport 30/20 back at the end of November it was .79 per pound locally. Granted it was on sale at the time, but the regular price is about $1.10 per pound locally.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks is not very active and I feed the 26/16 if that information helps you decide.
I have fed it y o him for years (combining it with, then switching him completely to Sensitive Skin and Stomach during the warm months of y he year when he is "itchy")


----------



## Hyperion_Kennels (Jan 18, 2016)

Our girl is super active, she works a lot and works hard. The 30/20 is the only thing that keeps weight on her. I supplement it with canned wet food.


----------

